# Nearly Finished



## naijin (Jul 11, 2013)

Well after 18 months of perserverence I have made it this far (almost ready, just the finer details left) I have posted some photos of the machine and the cooling system for my 2.2Kw spindle.


----------



## Tony Wells (Jul 11, 2013)

Looks very good! Is the spindle you are using an off-the-shelf model? I can see lots of time and effort there. I like it.


----------



## naijin (Jul 12, 2013)

Tony Wells said:


> Looks very good! Is the spindle you are using an off-the-shelf model? I can see lots of time and effort there. I like it.


Hi Tony, yes the spindle is off the shelf, the one in the photos is 12 volt dc purchased on e-bay from China for $69.00AU, I use it to practice and set up the table top, the one that will be used for the job is a 2.2Kw water cooled with a VFD controller, which will be attached in the next couple of days, the reason for the cooling system.


----------



## jumps4 (Jul 15, 2013)

nice work
 that looks good and solid. I have been considering a 2.2kw spindle as an add-on for my zx45 but i'm not sure how well it will work with a 8000 rpm min.
steve


----------

